# Flies...



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jun 12, 2022)

I've noticed for some time now (like forever), that certain power tools seem to have a very strong attraction effect on some flies. Today I was using a 4" grinder (HF), an orbital sander (Bosch) and another 4" grinder (DeWalt). When I would turn them on one-several large flies wold immediately come and try to light on the grinder. I was using a wire wheel on the HF grinder and they were hitting the wheel one after another Probably 6 - 7 of them. I don't ever see those flies any other time but when I'm doing that. In the past I remember those big black horseflies doing the same thing.

Just wondering if anyone else is drawing flies...

Alan


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 12, 2022)

No shortage of flies or grinder around here, have never noticed such a thing. But if your telling me they'll do a kamikazi run into the wirewheel, I'll set one up and leave it running till I fill. Bucket with their carcasses. Most annoying damned things on earth, outside of politicians.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 13, 2022)

Cicada will swarm a tablesaw. My helper was fun to watch a few years back when we had our big hatch. He would wait til they were gone and turn it on only to have to fight them before he got a cut finished. (Wasn't as funny when I was cutting) just saying....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 13, 2022)

It's flygrinder mating season.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 13, 2022)

Heck, I attract flies without the need for a grinder!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 13, 2022)

Ran a miter saw most of the weekend (HF) and always seemed to have a lot mosquitos around the saw even in the heat of the afternoon when they are quite often not out. If they were somehow attracted to the saw or if they just wanted to get some more of Lil Mikey - I couldn't say definitively. The are supposedly attracted to carbon dioxide we exhale and lactic acid on our skin - among many other things. Maybe HF....... One famous study done on the mosquitos that spread malaria - show their strong attraction to Limburger Cheese. Which, if you had not noticed is similar to the smell of the gunk between your toes...... moral of the story - washing your feet is a good thing!


----------



## Trob115 (Jun 13, 2022)

Interesting article. Wouldn't surprise me if there is a correlation to certain frequencies of saws attracting them.








Who's listening? Mosquitoes can hear up to 10 meters away


Mosquitoes can hear over distances much greater than anyone suspected, according to new research.



www.sciencedaily.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 13, 2022)

When I'm sawing/sanding outside in the driveway, I often get a medium size wasp or bee hovering around. I think it's attracted to the wood dust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 13, 2022)

Trob115 said:


> Interesting article. Wouldn't surprise me if there is a correlation to certain frequencies of saws attracting them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that report. Now, I would really like to see the equipment that _"Menda fitted mosquitoes with an electrode in their brains". _

Imagine how small the battery for power and the transmitter would be to be transplanted into a mosquitos brain. I can't wrap my head around that....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2022)

Not so much flies for me--although have noticed that. What I see more of when I'm cutting Mesquite is--Bees!


----------



## David Hill (Sep 16, 2022)

Finishing my “patio enclosure” project— cutting ceramic tile with the saw— really attracts the big bottle flies!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Finishing my “patio enclosure” project— cutting ceramic tile with the saw— really attracts the big bottle flies!


Pictures?


----------



## David Hill (Sep 17, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures?


Flies???
Or the project?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Flies???
> Or the project?


Project…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

